# How to plug in a Philips Low Pressure Sodium Bulb using a Ballast



## yoerez (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi guys, I bought these 3 things on Amazon:

	Leviton 8806 Bayonet Base, keyless, HID, Glazed Porcelain Lampholder
	Fulham WH2-120-C Workhorse Adaptable Ballast
	Philips 327817 35-watt T15 SOX35 Low Pressure Sodium HID Light Bulb

But I dont know a ton about electricity or LPS bulbs but I need to safely plug this in to a regular 110 wall outlet. Im not sure what the job of the Ballast is, but Im guessing I have to wire it into a power cable that will then plug into the wall. Am I right? 

And do the 2 white cables from the Lampholder connect to the Black & White cable on the Ballast?

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 3, 2016)

Couple of things.....I don't think that ballast is even rated for use with the lamp and why on earth would you even want to use LPS.  It's a horrible light source because it's monochromatic.  The light color is orange and while they are very energy efficient when they first came out, today's LED and CFL bulbs work much better.


----------



## yoerez (Dec 4, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> Couple of things.....I don't think that ballast is even rated for use with the lamp and why on earth would you even want to use LPS.  It's a horrible light source because it's monochromatic.  The light color is orange and while they are very energy efficient when they first came out, today's LED and CFL bulbs work much better.



I have a very specific reason I want this particular light. Can you please just help me get it working?  what will I need to buy for this to work?


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 4, 2016)

Couple of options.  Use one of the diagrams on the last pages of this spec sheet that's for their ballasts.
https://issuu.com/fulham-company/do...iagrams?viewMode=doublePage&e=4528990/2607751


  Do what the guy that purchased the same rig on Amazon did...he posted a pic of it wired.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P1ZKNK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## yoerez (Dec 5, 2016)

So I manage to figure out the wiring, but the bulb is super dim   I was hoping it could light up a small room but it can barely even light itself up. 

on the up side, it does look REALLY cool. Do I just need to order a different bulb with more wattage? or do I need a different ballast?


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 5, 2016)

The fact that it works with that particular ballast obviously doesn't mean it will work correctly.  A 35 watt LPS lamp needs a nominal voltage of 70 volts. I don't know what the output voltage is of your ballast is and I don't know the output voltage of another CFL ballast that would work.
I'm guessing that the ballast you're using doesn't have the voltage output to drive or maintain rated lamp lumen output.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 5, 2016)

not sure why these items were sold together, they are not compatible, your going to need the correct ballast.
however, they are wiring the two red off the ballast to one wire on the socket and the yellow wire off the ballast to the other wire on the socket.  run 120V line to the white to white and black to black on the ballast.
you need to rewire it correctly if the ballast isn't damaged now.


----------



## yoerez (Dec 6, 2016)

Clearly they are compatible, because it works just fine. 

It doesn't seem like you guys really know what you're talking about.. like - at all.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2016)

yoerez said:


> Clearly they are compatible, because it works just fine.
> 
> It doesn't seem like you guys really know what you're talking about.. like - at all.



People here do their best to help with their knowledge and information, so now that you understand this stuff better maybe you can hang around to help others.:trophy:


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 6, 2016)

yoerez said:


> Clearly they are compatible, because it works just fine.
> 
> It doesn't seem like you guys really know what you're talking about.. like - at all.



Right, and you're so smart that you came here to beg for help, along with the other places online that you posted.

Just look at the ballast and it tells you it's not rated for that lamp.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 6, 2016)

yoerez said:


> Clearly they are compatible, because it works just fine.
> 
> It doesn't seem like you guys really know what you're talking about.. like - at all.



But it is not working fine. It is too dim or did you do something else to get it brighter?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2016)

yoerez said:


> Clearly they are compatible, because it works just fine.
> 
> It doesn't seem like you guys really know what you're talking about.. like - at all.



It doesn't work fine, you stated that it's dim the way you wired it.
Of course you wired it wrong so what do you expect.
That ballast is not for that bulb but, can be forced to work.

Heaven help you if this contraption turns out to be the cause of a house fire cause you'll be SOL as this doesn't come close to being UL approved.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 6, 2016)

So I guess n the future if yoerez needs some help, he will go elsewhere to find people to take time out of their lives to give him a hand.


----------



## yoerez (Dec 8, 2016)

Lol, I didn't come here to "Beg" for help, just to ask for it, from someone who knows what they are talking about. Instead I got a bunch of overly confident responses that were all totally unhelpful. 

Why would I come back to this forum in the future?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2016)

On you way out you can pick up a refund at the counter.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 8, 2016)

yoerez said:


> Lol, I didn't come here to "Beg" for help, just to ask for it, from someone who knows what they are talking about. Instead I got a bunch of overly confident responses that were all totally unhelpful.
> 
> Why would I come back to this forum in the future?



With all due respect....you're a moron.  You admittedly have no clue about electricity or it's parts yet just because you got it to light you think you're smarter than everyone else.
You could put smaller wheels on the back of your car and still drive down the street and you would say they must be compatible.....because they "work".


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 8, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> ...You could put smaller wheels on the back of your car and still drive down the street and you would say they must be compatible.....because they "work".



I agree with you beachguy. Same thing when someone asks if they can use tandems in a particular panel and ask us if it is ok to do because it fits and we advise them that if the panel is not made for those particular breakers then don't use them but then they come back and say but they fit, why can't I? We just end up repeating ourselves as to why they can't. Just because a breaker fits does not mean it is safe to use if not rated for that panel. At that point I usually just tell them to think about their "home owners insurance policy".


----------

